# Apropos comic...



## xiphius (Jun 20, 2019)

Was catching up on my webcomics this morning and ran across this one. Hilarious!

(original at http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/death-5)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 20, 2019)

Providing an addiction is not providing a purpose.

But, if for we can "give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts" why not orchids for those with no purpose?


----------

